
A History of U.S. Foreign Policy from Z to Shining Z - C1sc0cat
https://warontherocks.com/2020/08/a-history-of-u-s-foreign-policy-from-z-to-shining-z/
======
mineP
there is RSS feed sign at the bottom of the page.
[https://warontherocks.com/feed/](https://warontherocks.com/feed/)

~~~
Kednicma
The RSS feed is sadly lacking the URL directly to the MP3 data.

------
Kednicma
The podcast doesn't have an RSS feed that I could find; the MP3 audio file is
directly located at [0].

It's funny how American exceptionalism pops up over and over again. We're like
Europeans, but different. We're like capitalists, but different. We're like
police, but different. We're like mercantile traders, but different. It's like
we're trying to say that we're the British Empire, but different.

With that viewpoint, it becomes more reasonable to understand how we came to
embrace Canada and Mexico, by analogy with the British embrace of Scotland and
Ireland. Our strategy to consider North America as a single large monolith,
but to dominate the influence that North America controls, parallels their
strategy of using the British Isles as a part of Europe which is apart from
Europe and acts as a unified group, despite being mostly controlled by the
Queen's political structure.

It's so funny to listen to euphemisms. We didn't colonize the Philippines, we
"developed" them. Woodrow Wilson wasn't a racist, he just had "difficulties"
with Native American reservations. Trump isn't a fascist, he just has
"frictions" with other nations.

It's amazing to consider that we weigh whether to _not_ interfere in
revolutions. By default, it seems like we always have an opinion on which way
a revolution should go, and this leads directly to our continued involvement.

I did not expect to hear about Vannevar Bush. Bush was an important
foundational figure in computer science, to us, but he had several other
careers, including as one of the people behind the Manhattan Project. He is a
good reminder that we have capacity both for inventing the memex and also for
inventing atomic bombs; we can both build and destroy.

[0] [https://traffic.libsyn.com/secure/force-
cdn/highwinds/hornso...](https://traffic.libsyn.com/secure/force-
cdn/highwinds/hornsofadilemma/Horns_Aug_28_Mix_6.mp3)

